# flowerhorn care



## jacobbonilla (Apr 22, 2010)

i have a baby flower horn maybe 1 inch long had it for a couple weeks now. i feed it maybe flakes everyday but i was wondering i have few questions.

1. it's scales are bluish silver with black strips and a black dot at the end. is this it's final color or will it change as it getts older? into something like blue ish or w.e?

2. how long does it take to grow a bit bigger? maybe an inch bigger

3. what to feed my flower horn to keep it looking good and healthy? i want this fish to be especially sexy. like coloration and everything right now im only feeding it flakes. ive seen cichlid pellets that inhanse coloration but can you please give me a variety of flowerhorn food to feed it? live fish, prawns, basicly live food or flakes, pellets be fine or froozen food. no homemade please.

4. tank suggestions for a solo fh tank set up. im thinking 55 gallon sandy bottom maybe 2-3 anachris plants thats it. and a fake background. my fh loves to swim so idk if it will like the plants it nibbles on it also.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

The FH will change colour. This is just it's baby colour. 
Pics of FH's
http://www.google.ca/images?hl=en&s...n+cichlid&gbv=2&aq=f&aqi=g1&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=

They usually grow very fast about 1" a month and they need a 75 gallon tank. They get to about 14". 

Sand is great, yes. They will eat the live plants but have fun with them. They also like to dig. I love FH but I have never seen one in my area.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I've heard it said that the reason they're called FLOWERhorns is that they "bloom" with color when they grow up, but I don't know if there is anything to that.

To keep your fish healthy and happy, you'll need to give it something to DO. Big cichlids are prone to boredom and it can affect their health. They like toys, like balls and small rocks to flip and plant to rip.

As for food, the more variety you can provide, the better. That's true for any fish, but since you want a lot of bright color, you should provide the widest variety you can, to ensure the best availability of amino acids, which in turn are turned into pigments.


----------

